# Should I get a Kershaw chive?



## andrew123 (Mar 8, 2009)

The title says it. I have searched it here but haven't found any really good 

info. I am also wondering if it is legal because I live in Canada. Any advice 

from you guys would be appreciated. Thanks


Andrew


----------



## carrot (Mar 8, 2009)

Sure, why not. The Chive is nice. I had one and liked it but I felt it was a bit small. Other people may disagree, in fact there are a fair amount of people who think it is perfect.

While technically legal you may have problems importing it (customs may seize it claiming it is an automatic, since it is spring loaded), so try to get it from a Canadian dealer if you can.

here's a glowing review about the Chive. http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=58234


----------



## andrew123 (Mar 8, 2009)

That link was a Mcgizmo ordering thread. Thanks abou the knife though. I think I saw one at a store a while back when I wasn't looking for a knife so I could probably pick one up somewhere


----------



## Dan FO (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY41azwBW2g


----------



## jefft (Mar 8, 2009)

The chive is a cute little knife, but I agree with carrot. I found it too small, and I don't have big hands.


----------



## carrot (Mar 8, 2009)

andrew123 said:


> That link was a Mcgizmo ordering thread. Thanks abou the knife though. I think I saw one at a store a while back when I wasn't looking for a knife so I could probably pick one up somewhere


Well I guess you know what was on my mind when I posted that. Anyway the correct link is here, but you may need a free membership to view it. http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=549584&highlight=chive


----------



## Kueh (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, you can get them here in Canada, just go to any decent sporting goods store.

I have a Kershaw Leek.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 8, 2009)

Find somewhere to play with it a bit before buying. It might be a little small, like others have said. I didn't like the lock that much, and you need to use it. You can't really release the lock and get it opened quickly, but this is seldom much of a problem. I've been carrying a Gerber Mini-Fast Draw instead of the Chive lately and like it better. Sits lower clipped in the pocket, too.

Geoff


----------



## Axion (Mar 9, 2009)

I vote no. 

I had a chive and while it was small and sharp I often found that the handle wasn't long enough to give me a good grip on the knife. From there I went to a leek. That was better, and still slim enough to not be noticeable in a pocket. Decent steel to, nice and sharp out of the box.

I had two problems with the leek and chive that ultimately drove me away from them. One, the leek has a very thin tip which made it easy to bend. I bent the tip on mine without doing anything out of the orinary, not good IMO. I take care of my knives, but I don't want my tools to be that delicate. Second, the assisted opening can be a downright liability if you let anyone use it who's not prepared. My fiance almost dropped it the first time it flipped open, even though I warned her and she'd seem me use it.

In the lower priced range I'd recommend one of these:
http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=SP122GP

If your budget goes up higher the Benchmade mini-griptilian and the Spyderco caly3 are quite nice.


----------



## PhotonAddict (Mar 10, 2009)

+1 on what others have said - best to try it if you can, especially the speedsafe mechanism.. not everyone cares for them. 

Other alternatives in that size you might want to check out are the Byrd Robin or maybe even the Boker Subcom (it's a bit smaller). If you like size of the leek but don't like the pointy tip the Random Leek might suit you. Finally, if you decide to check out the Benchmade mini-griptilian you should also consider the Spyderco Delica as well.


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 12, 2009)

I had the scallion (chive's older brother) and have handled the chive. They feel nice in the hand and have a decent build quality except for the blade. I find the blade would rust easily in a humid environment. The tip is also soft and will bend easily in my experience with it.

The speedsafe was a fun novelty at first, after a while I did not care for it and it nicked me a few times taking it out of my pocket.


----------



## Skeptic (Mar 12, 2009)

I like my Chive, Scallion, Leek and just about every other Kershaw assisted opening. I don't like to flip open a knife with my wrist, I prefer the minimal movement of the Ken Onion design. 
I have carried a Rainbow Chive for years, I am guessing at least 5. It is always in my pocket. I don't use the clip on my pocket (more discrete carry). The knife is handy when I need it. 

I would buy any of the Kershaw Ken Onion knives in a second.


----------



## daloosh (Mar 12, 2009)

Like others, I find the Chive kinda small. For me, the Leek is a perfect size. One of my EDC blades is a framelock Leek, very slim profile, just disappears into a pocket, but ready and useful in a second.

Still, I use a Baby Boa everyday as a money clip. 

Funny story, recently went to a club with a metal detector, but asked to empty pockets at the door into a little tray. I took my knife/money clip out, placed it money side up in the tray, walked thru the metal dectector and received my knife back on the other side.

Money will blind you.

daloosh


----------



## lonesouth (Mar 12, 2009)

I have both a chive and a scallion. I originally had the scallion and loved it. I swapped to the chive with my new job and recently swapped back to the scallion. The chive is perfect for little jobs that do not require much force. They keep an edge fairly well, easy one-handed open and close, excellent customer service.

The scallion can handle some tougher tasks since you have more handle to safely wield the blade. It is available with a complete knife edge, half and half knife/serated and fully serated. I have the 50/50 and love it. 

The weak parts of the knives are the blade lock, that keeps it closed and the spring. They can both easily be replaced and Kershaw will even send them to you for free. You can also send your knife in and they will replace wear parts and sharpen or replace the blade for cost of shipping.

As a safety note. If someone asks to borrow your knife and they are not familiar with its operation, you should open the knife and hand it to them HANDLE FIRST. You should then receive it back from them OPENED and HANDLE FIRST. Close it once it is safely in your hands. Do not expect everyone to be comfortable around knives and always practice safe handling techniques.


----------



## andrew123 (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks everyone. I think I will go with the kershaw scallion because it feels as if there is actually something there. the chive was just too small for me.


----------



## PG5768 (Mar 26, 2009)

Your local Wal-Mart should have some other Kershaws you might be interested in, too. The Zing, OD-1, Skyline, and 2445ST (all under $40 US). They may also have Leeks and Chives.

The Zing, OD-1, and Skyline are all "flippers" and don't have a spring assist, but open very quickly.

EDIT: I'm not sure in Walmart Canada carries Kershaw knives, but it might be worth a look.


----------



## andrew123 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah I checked and they only sell a few Buck knives.


----------



## O'Neille (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't add anything about the chive that hasn't already been mentioned. I would recommend another assisted opener, the SOG twitch II. It's my favorite AO.


----------



## The Post Office Guy (Mar 29, 2009)

It's legally sold here in Toronto, i use mine to open boxes and mail, i have the Storm II for camping. The Chive i keep on my key fob.


----------

